
Show HN: Free and lightweight debugging aid for C# - adamkruszewski
https://revdebug.com/Prompter
======
adamkruszewski
Full-disclosure: I'm part of the team behind RevDeBug Prompter. It's free to
use for commercial purposes also. You'll need VS 2017 (update 3) to use it.
Would be glad to hear your feedback :-)

